# List of Rescues outside the US?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm building a link list with GSD rescues. I've got a lot (most) of the rescues in the US and Canada, but I was wondering if anyone had links to rescues outside the US?


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is a link to the web page of Precious Paws Rescue, the rescue I volunteer with in Central Ontario. We are an all breed rescue but do take in gsd's quite often. Email address included also. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/preciousrescue.html

[email protected] 

Tina


----------



## puppycraze (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.blueribboncanine.com/rescue/english/html/home.htm

http://www.gsrt.net/available.htm


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.nsgsrescue.com/


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, guys.

What I actually need are links for German Shepherd rescues that are OUTSIDE the United States and Canada. I already have a sizeable list of rescues within the US and Canada.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Chris, I applaud your project! I am in Germany, and want to have my cat be a rescue, and my next dog, too. Animal shelters I can find, but rescue orgs take some net searching. Kudos to you for doing this project!!


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

In that case, you'd best google the SPA's / SPCA's in these countries. 

But you will never find them all, because most single-race rescues are private funded. If they don't have a website, finding them will be very difficult.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, Here is the UK GSD forum..........

http://www.germanshepherdsuk.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------

